# need help in Pc Confrigation



## cyberhacker (Mar 10, 2011)

Guyz m going to buy a new pc for gaming n downloading + sm graphical work like on max, maya, after effacts etc.....


I choosen this confrigation please tell me if need any changes & please send me its approx cost in india....

Motherboard :- AMD Crosshair IV formula
Proccessor   :- AMD Phanom II X6 black 1100T
Graphic Card :- suggest for graphic card for (AMD or nvidea)GDDR5 in range 10-12k
Keyboard :- Microsoft
HDD :- 1 TB segate
RAM :- 4+4 GB DDR3
Cabinet :- with 750W smps
Dvd Writer :- LG
LED :- LG 20"


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

budget please?


----------



## cyberhacker (Mar 10, 2011)

@Jas U mean x4 better than x6??
& what about GPU??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

actually sandybridge is better than x6 but i wanted your budget to mention a config for you. 

oh i see you are looking at the signature. it contains the config i have. signatures are separated by a line.


----------



## cyberhacker (Mar 11, 2011)

My budget is 60-65k


----------



## masterkd (Mar 11, 2011)

for 60-65k range the config from our guide will be much better

*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|	11000
*Motherboard*
|	Intel DP67BG|	8500
*RAM*
|	G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|	2500
*Graphic Card*
|	Sapphire HD6950 1GB/MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC/Asus GTX 560 Ti Direct Cu II|	14500
*HDD*
|	Seagate ITB 7200.12|	2700
*DVD Writer*
|	LG 22X SATA DVD|	900
*PSU*
|	SeaSonic S12II 520|	4100
*Case*
|	CM Elite 430|	2500
*Monitor*
|	Benq G2220HD|	7300
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|	Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|	2000
*UPS*
|	Numeric 800VA|	2500
*Speakers*
|	Altec Lansing VS2621|	1600
 	|Total|	60100
*Optional upgrades for 60k*


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Razer Orca| 3000
you can get asus p8p67 pro @12k instead of the the intel board or get gamma @2k instead of 430 and add corsair force 40 gb ssd @5.8k to settle your config ~65k!!


----------



## cyberhacker (Mar 11, 2011)

@master 
Gaming is Ok but my first prefer is Multimedia work on Mac OS. with high graphical softwares. so please suggest me for graphical work configuration.


I think AMD II X6 1100T is better for Graphical work and Multi Apps. Running than I5.......
i dnt knw much about hardware but this is my opinion frm reading forums. 

So please clear which is better n available in Rajkot, Gujarat. 

I can go upto 70k is need. 


& sorry for my bad English


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 11, 2011)

The suggested processor is an INTEL Sandy Bridge. And No AMD in this world till now can beat it.
So, better go with i5-2500k. Its way better than any AMD processor. Though its a QUAD core but still it beats the AMD HEXA CORE by a very large margin.


----------



## d3p (Mar 11, 2011)

@Cyberhacker: Second generation Intel Processors are far better than current AMD.

Respect to Graphical softwares, please mention the SW names which you are supposed to use & What do you mean High Graphical Software ? 

I want to know which graphical sw utilizes hexa core ???

After the configuration is decided, check with you local reseller for the availability of the same or buy it off online, if interested.

I don't think someone from TDF can literally check what is available in Rajkot, its better you do it after selection of components or check if any other digitians are from RAJKOT for more info.

@ Master: Config seems good, thanks to you for posting it here & cheers to Jassy also.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 11, 2011)

check this benchmark..you'll get the idea whether i5 2500k will be better for you or not
intel i5 2500k vs AMD Phenom II X6 1100T BE


----------



## d3p (Mar 11, 2011)

LOL !.. Ultimate benchmarking results....


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

@OP: I am not sure how much you will game. But if you plan to use the computer for 3D designs exclusively, it will be better for you to go for quadro or firepro graphic solutions. I am not sure, but it might be a bit expensive than gaming graphics.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 11, 2011)

d3p5kor thanks.

cyberhacker please tell which applications will you use so that we can suggest a gpu accordingly. but for processor all the way to i5 2500k. no need to look here and there.


----------



## cyberhacker (Mar 11, 2011)

guyz 
I hv to run Max, Maya, After Effacts, Game Engines... etc graphic & game enigne's Software..

+

Online Gaming

+ 

Downloading & uploading files...

etc........


This is my main Work on PC...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 11, 2011)

and which type of online games? just casual?


----------



## sparx (Mar 12, 2011)

Quadro and Firepro are not in question at that budget.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

sparx said:


> Quadro and Firepro are not in question at that budget.



Ironic, but the applications that OP wants to run perform best in Quadro and Firepro


----------



## sparx (Mar 12, 2011)

A Firepro/Quadro will take up the whole budget of 60k or even more. Theres no choice


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah. OP will have to tell us how flexible his budget is.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

there are firepros for his budget.


----------



## cyberhacker (Mar 12, 2011)

guyz

@jas
m playing online games mostly  stratergy like WOW, Dota, Aika, Rohan, Tallisman, A3, etc.... + sm action like cs,, COD,, etc..
+ sports game + sims


@all
about budget if i get best system in 65-70 than i dnt want to go at 100k
otherwise i can go upto 100k. not more than 100k.
i dnt want change my system in 3-4 years so plz tell me best confrigation for both budget 65-70k & 100k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

then you are better off with NVIDIA GTX560 or GTX570.
choose - 

*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC/Asus GTX 560 Ti Direct Cu II|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|4100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|60100
*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC/Asus GTX 560 Ti Direct Cu II|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|4100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Samsung P2350|10800
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2100
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|70000
*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II|20500
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 750|6500
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced Transparent Side Panel|5800
*Monitor*
|Samsung PX2370|14000
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series 4HD|1500
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|85600
*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i5 2500k | 11000
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
|ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II|20500
*Sound Card*
| ASUS Xonar DX | 4200
*SSD*
| Corsair Fore 40GB | 5800
*HDD*
| Seagate 1TB 7200.12 | 2700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
| SeaSonic S12D 850 | 7200
*Case*
| Coolermaster HAF 922 | 6500
*Monitor*
| Samsung PX2370 | 14000
*Mouse*
| Razer Imperator | 3000
*Keyboard*
| Logitech G110 | 3000
*Mouse Pad*
| Steel Series 4HD | 1500
*UPS*
| Numeric 1KVA |4000
*Speakers*
|Logitech X-506 |5500
|
* Total*
|104500


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

@cyber: Talking about online games, do you happen to play Heroes of Newerth??!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

i will say get a 85k one with gtx570 to be futureproof for 3years.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

IPS based display? Hmmm, OP, do you absolutely need IPS based display?


----------



## cyberhacker (Mar 12, 2011)

@jas thx 4 helping 
in this system..
i hv home thetre so no need speakers.
i think i dnt need IPS based desplay any more atm.

For GPU...
is thr firepro better or gtx 570 for 3d professional work & what the cost of firepro or Quadro.

@jas can  i get ur IM id??

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------

@jas btw i didnt playd Heros of Newerth but i ill try now...


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like Jas is getting all the attention  Even for the questions that he did not ask!!


----------



## cyberhacker (Mar 12, 2011)

@lord srry yar didnt seen name... was in hurry 


@btw any can say what is the use of SSD?


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2011)

cyberhacker said:


> I think AMD II X6 1100T is better for Graphical work and Multi Apps. Running than I5.......


Actually, AMD Phenom II X6 1100T was better than Core i5-750/760 i.e. previous generation. It is not better than the new Sandy Bridge Core i5.


----------



## cyberhacker (Mar 12, 2011)

@all
should i go with I7 2600k sandy bridge?? or I5 2500??



& For GPU

GTX 560 or Firepro or quadro??

& for PSU
SeaSonic brand not available in Rajkot can u suggest any other brand....
plz dnt tell antex or any local brand..


----------



## d3p (Mar 12, 2011)

cyberhacker said:


> guyz
> I hv to run Max, Maya, After Effacts, Game Engines... etc graphic & game enigne's Software..
> 
> +
> ...



Except Maya & 3D Studio Max none of the above application utilizes quad cores. 

I don't think, you are still hanging behind AMD, if you have read the benchmarking results.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 12, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> The suggested processor is an INTEL Sandy Bridge. And No AMD in this world till now can beat it.
> So, better go with i5-2500k. Its way better than any AMD processor. Though its a QUAD core but still it beats the AMD HEXA CORE by a very large margin.



I'm a bit curious. Does SB beat non-SB i7s too?? And also how important is the CPU for gaming?


----------



## cyberhacker (Mar 12, 2011)

@d3p5kor
bro i left AMD i asked about I5 2400k or I7 2600k which performance better as its price.

& For GPU

GTX 560 or Firepro or quadro??

& for PSU
SeaSonic brand not available in Rajkot can u suggest any other brand....
plz dnt tell antex or any local brand..


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> I'm a bit curious. Does SB beat non-SB i7s too??


yup, they do.

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------




cyberhacker said:


> & For GPU
> 
> GTX 560 or Firepro or quadro??


Get GTX 560. Pretty much balanced for gaming and rendering. FirePro and Quadro will cost a bomb.


----------



## cyberhacker (Mar 12, 2011)

@ico
i need system for gaming as well as 3d work also....


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2011)

cyberhacker said:


> @ico
> i need system for gaming as well as 3d work also....


FirePro and Quadro can't game.


----------



## cyberhacker (Mar 12, 2011)

@all

So we can put 2 paraller working GPU in ASUS P8P67 PRO  motherboard like Asus Crosshair IV formula???

So we can put GTX 560 & Firepro in ASUS P8P67 PRO (can both working at a moment??)


----------



## masterkd (Mar 12, 2011)

you can use quadro and geforce in the same computer
Check this


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

It maybe true that Quadro and GTX cards can work on a single system, but I do not think that will give a huge performance boost for OP. 
So I think OP can go for 560 GTX in SLI, which will give a huge boost in gaming and also a reasonable power when it comes to the software that OP uses.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 12, 2011)

@ *cyberhacker*

If ur needs are want to be overclock the CPU further in future use , dont go for SANDY BRIDGE . If u really working with graphics software / games always people enthusiast to Overclock 

Then u can go with the AMD phenom 1100T [ this overclocks better with good Air cooler ]
*
For GPU*

Its better to go with GTX 570 will be better !

Its better phenom 1100T with Cuda performs better in MEDIA SOFTWARE 

*www.guru3d.com/article/core-i5-2500k-and-core-i7-2600k-review/14


----------



## masterkd (Mar 12, 2011)

^why not SB..OC'ed SB will perform better than Oc'ed Phenom II X6..moreover in every bench SB 2500k beats 1100T..so why not SB??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

damngoodman...that review...still in heavily threaded workloads it shows 1055t faster than 2500k - Core i5 2500K and Core i7 2600K review
now it has left me in thoughts.!!

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------

Core i5 2500K and Core i7 2600K review


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 12, 2011)

Also another reason working with software more cores are better , also Phenom X6 1100T with GTX 570 will much better in games as well as multitask


----------



## masterkd (Mar 12, 2011)

> ^why not SB..OC'ed SB will perform better than Oc'ed Phenom II X6..moreover in every bench SB 2500k beats 1100T..so why not SB??



sorry for this post..i totally misunderstood your point..now i see what you said is right..however i need to dig a bit more for proper understanding!!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

OFFTOPIC:
Hey! Damngoodman!! I have been looking for you!!
I hear that you manage to buy any components you want in coimbatore from local dealers. So which dealer do you contact? I had a hell of a time to even get a quotation from most dealers


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

actually i checked toms hardware, anandtech, overclockers club, guru3d again. in most multithreaded apps 1100t was ahead while in some it was 2500k!!

so now what!!


----------



## sparx (Mar 12, 2011)

I still say quadro or firpro discussion is useless it will well be over budget. Somebody quote their price to be clear


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 13, 2011)

Hmmm I am not able to find prices of Quadro and Firepro, seems theitdepot removed it all. But the last time I remember seeing it, it was around 49k, I dont remember which. But that was the least price that I saw. Other prices were 105k and 140k for some other models.

From a price point view, it will be best for OP to go 460 gtx in SLI.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 13, 2011)

^^ its always best to use Single most powerful card rather than SLi (or) Crossfire

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




masterkd said:


> sorry for this post..i totally misunderstood your point..now i see what you said is right..however i need to dig a bit more for proper understanding!!



No need for sorry  

Still Phenom X6 1100t is good price for its performance ! u can still recommend to multitasks . Also in games it does better !


----------



## sparx (Mar 13, 2011)

So 49k graphics card is in budget? Also you need another graphics card fot gaming


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 13, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ its always best to use Single most powerful card rather than SLi (or) Crossfire




Good point 
Then OP can go in for N580 GTX from Asus or MSi.

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------

@sparx: Hmmmm I have no idea if 49k workstation graphic card is a budget card or not :S


----------

